# winter carp



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

We are hardly getting any snow where I am, its averaging aroung 30-40 degrees everyday with light rain. Do carp bite as well in the winter as the summer??


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yes, they do bite during the winter too, although they may not be biting as often as other seasons.. good luck..


----------



## c-orth513 (Feb 1, 2008)

they bite, but not nearly as much

I do not fish carp much in winter because I have fished hours without a nibble... but I caught my biggest carp ever in mid-January!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Some people catch them thru the ice too, but not intentionally.


----------

